# mpeg 2 to 4



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have heard that Dish will be phasing out all Mpeg2 receiver in favour of Mpeg4. Anyone hear of any deadlines.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

crockett_18 said:


> I have heard that Dish will be phasing out all Mpeg2 receiver in favour of Mpeg4. Anyone hear of any deadlines.


Right now, the focus is more on changing QPSK receivers to 8PSK. It will be some time before we go to ALL MPEG-4


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They should take same path as for OTA tuners - use a replacing cartridge for sat tuners(isn't oldy 5000 and 6000 teach to do that in next models ?). 
Today it's going from QPSK to 8PSK, tomorrow 16APSK or 32APSK ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The phase-out of QPSK receivers will obsolete the legacy line (4-digit models), 301, and 501/508/510.


----------

